# Stars & Stripes Emperor



## wudwrkr (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's my first Emperor pen and also my first sale for over $250!  Actually it is my first sale over $150.  This is a Stars and Stripes Emperor Fountain Pen with a 14K nib from Anthony Turchetta. 






The blue dyed maple used for the cap was spectacular.  I wanted to give a special thanks to Ken at Kallenshaan Woods for this awesome kit and also to Anthony for putting up with a number of basic questions about fountain pen nibs.  

I want to encourage anyone who is on the fence about trying this kit. It is worth it!

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow Dave, that is spectacular!  Super job on the pen execution, fit, and finish.  Even the photo is great, I'd say you got that down too!  Congrats on the $ale as well!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 24, 2006)

Absolutly beautiful.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 24, 2006)

Very, very nice.  Myself, I'm not sure it works in the Emperor which is a very "Asian" looking kit aesthetically.  I think the Statesman is a better choice there, but spectacular nonethless.  All those who buy this kit pray for a blue in the cap barrel like that one.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 24, 2006)

They got a bargain buying at that price---very nice pen


----------



## johncrane (Nov 24, 2006)

fantastic Dave.[]


----------



## TBone (Nov 24, 2006)

Excellent work, looks great


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pen.

Does Kallenshaan have a web site?

Never mind, I found the site.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 24, 2006)

You did an excellent job with it, but I agree with Gary about the price.  For the work involved in that and the 14K nib, you practically gave it away.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

The pen is an eye catcher I will admit but after adding up everything that is in it BEFORE you do a thing to it I believe you sold it at much too low a price.Your mark up on materials is less than 100%.
That leaves little for compensation to you for the glue up of the pieces time turning finishing etc.
I will get flamed for this, it is a beautiful pen, Actually one of the few Emporers that I have seen that look nice in a blank with a pattern.
You could have easily gotten $300.00 without Anthonys' nib.
JUst my $.02


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments.  I agree that the Emperor isn't the best kit for this pen, but that is what my friend wanted.  As for the price, I basically gave him the Fountain Pen nib at cost.  He wanted the fountain pen option at the last minute so the pen went from $200 to $275.  Not a big deal for me.  Of course, he also ordered four more pens that kicked up the overall sale so I wasn't too worried.

Here are three of those four (the 4th is an antler baron that is out for engraving).

Amboyna Burl Baron:




Texas State Flag Pen:




Bethlehem Olive Christian Flag Pen.  Special thanks to Bob Younghusband who developed this design and for his permission to use it.  My friend wanted me to use Bethlehem Olive instead of the curly maple.  I think the maple would have turned out better, but hey, he's the customer! []


----------



## samuel07 (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful work!!

Can you describe your photo set up?

Thanks,


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 24, 2006)

Eagle - No flames needed.  I know I could charge more and probably would have if this wasn't being sold to a friend.  I just do this for a hobby and am not trying to make a living at it.  I am very happy to recoup my expenses and put money away towards some really cool wood and tools.  []

Samuel. I use a homemade light box and two 100watt tungsten lamps (from a tradeshow booth) and one lamp with a 75 watt Reveal bulb. The background is some craft paper I picked up a Michaels Craft Supply Store.  I am using a Canon S2 IS camera in manual mode with the F-Stop set to 8.0 and I play with the shutter speed to adjust the lighting.  I just found that if I change the White Balance from Auto to Tungsten, the color comes out much better(whiter).  I have my camera on a tripod and set to Macro.  I am still tinkering with the light setup and props.  I know I'll never get it perfect, but it is sure fun trying!


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />Thanks for all the great comments.  I agree that the Emperor isn't the best kit for this pen, but that is what my friend wanted.



Ah, well in that case, you give the person what they want, of course.  I'd make one out of stabilized dog poop if someone paid me enough.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 24, 2006)

All the pens are excellent.  Congrats on the sale!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


In my earlier comment I said I thought htis kit  actually fit the blank in style even with all the gaudy gold trim.Most Emporers  don't fit the blanks they are put in.Selection is usually based on the cost of the wood, not what looks best.
This is a rare case where the patterened blank fits the kit.
Think of a Flag with the gold tassel hanging from the  tip of the pole.
The gold frames this well.
As far as the dog "poop" (Iam partial to the phrase dog doo)
I wouldn't bother having it stabilized, just get a chunk that has been laying out in the sun a while(the ones that turn white)
 and throw some CA on it before drilling.
This would probably be a good excuse to install a D.C. boot behind the lathe.
I am quoted in saying "given enough CA I believe I couls make a pen out of a fart".
Think of this as a solid fart.( the dof doo not the flag pen)


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 24, 2006)

Eagle, you know a pen like that would just turn out looking like crap... []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Eagle, you know a pen like that would just turn out looking like crap... []


Heck I  have has a lot turn out looking like that and they started out  a lot better looking.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Do you sell any of your stabilized dog poop blanks?




[]


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm sure you guys are just having some fun; but a year or so ago I actually saw a guy selling slimlines made out of stabilized cow chips at a show in Waxahachie.  Apparently he sold quite a few of them.  

I don't comment much any more on ugly pens!![][]


----------



## woodmarc (Nov 24, 2006)

That is incredible.  Possible the best looking stars and stripes I've seen yet.
Congrats on the sale.


----------



## Charles (Nov 25, 2006)

Beautiful pens! Did you cut the christian pen inlay? If so how? Did the Texas pen also come from Ken at Kallenshaan.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 25, 2006)

Marc - Thanks for the awesome compliment! It was exciting to see it pop while turning it. In fact, my wife was getting tired of me showing it to her as it progressed! [:0]

Charles - Ken provided all the inlay kits.  He is great to work with. I am putting together the box order right now.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 25, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous Emperor!
I can only imagine the patience required.
Congratulations on your sales,as well!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 25, 2006)

As already mentioned that is a stunning Emperor, it looks as if that kit and blank were designed to go with each other. 
Congrats on the sale, i can only ever dream of making so much on one pen, the pen market is very small over here in the UK. Most people would run a mile if you told them you wanted so much for one pen.[]


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 25, 2006)

Andrew,
I imagine that a US Flag would not be a big seller in the UK.  However, if one could create a Union Jack Flag... [:0]


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Charles_
> <br />.....Did you cut the <b>christian</b> pen inlay.....



I don't quite understand the meaning??  Could you please clarify your comment??  Thanks.  [?][?]


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> As far as the dog "poop" (Iam partial to the phrase dog doo)
> I am quoted in saying "given enough CA I believe I couls make a pen out of a fart".



I'm partial to "flatus."  

And "breaking wind" for the act of ejecting flatus.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 25, 2006)

IMO, I really think the kit does go well with this pen.  When I first saw it, I immediately thought of John Phillip Sousa.  This is an extraordinary pen that the owner should use and show with great pride.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 25, 2006)

Randy,
The pen with the cross symbolizes what is known in some circles as the Christian flag.  The "Christian Flag" is a white flag with a blue canton and a red cross in it. It was designed by Charles Overton in 1897 to represent Protestants of all denominations. The meaning of the colours: White: purity and peace; Blue: faith and truth; Red: blood of Jesus Christ and love.

Normally, this pen would be done with maple to represent the white, but in this case my friend wanted Bethlehem Olivewood.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 26, 2006)

OK, Dave.  I got it now.  Thanks.  I thought your comments were directed to the flag pen.....forgot there were a few otrher pens mentioned in the thread.


----------

